# 300ZX Heater Problems



## Billsride (Jul 22, 2005)

Ijust purchased my first 1985 Nissian 300ZX the heater motor quit working the first day. I have checked the fuses all good! I jumped the heater motor directly to the battery and it worked! When I reinstalled turn on the heater nothing happens. any idea what I could check next? I'm not good with automotive electrical.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

could be the control unit itself.

you'll have to check to see if everything is getting power that is supposed to be getting power.

you can download the factory service manual here:
http://www.carfiche.com


----------

